# HILFE: Referenzmappe?



## RaPhNiX (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe kürzlich ein schreiben bekommen, dass ich zu einem Bewerbungsgespräch (Beruf: Mediengestalter für Digital-/Printmedien) eingeladen bin. Jetzt soll ich noch eine Mappe bis dorthin entwerfen und drucken.

Mein Problem ist das Layout. Wie mach ich das am besten? A4? A3? Keine Ahnung.

Kann mir jemand mit Beispielen, wichtigen Regeln für Text und Bildplatzierung oder anderen Tipps helfen?

*Bitte dringend melden habe 1 1/2 Wochen noch Zeit. Und drucken muss ich es auch noch.*


mfg RaPhNiX


----------



## schleckerbeck (25. Juli 2007)

Hab mich heuer für Kommunikationsdesign beworben, und da mussten wir auch eine Mappe machen. Also die FH hat A3 oder größer verlangt, das ganze verpackt in einer einfachen Mappe.
Da es sich jedoch hierbei scheinbar um eine Firma handelt, würde ich sagen, ruf da einfach nochmal an. Die können nicht von dir erwarten, dass du einen A3 oder A2 Plotter zu Hause stehen hast... 
Sollen das nur Digitale (also Flyer, Plakate etc.) sein, oder auch was gezeichnetes?


----------



## mreball (25. Juli 2007)

Eine "Mappe" sollte schon A2 sein, könnte aber auch A3 sein, habe ich aber noch nie gesehen, und beinhaltet immer gedruckte, produzierte Dokumente (Anzeigen, Flyer, Mailings Vorder- und Rückseite), keine selbstgedruckten Sachen, auf schwarze Pappe optisch gefällig (goldenen Schnitt beachten!) aufgezogen. Kataloge werden beigelegt oder Titel/Einstieg o.ä. vorsichtig herausgetrennt und aufgezogen. Internetseiten/Banner natürlich selbst ausdrucken und unbedingt die url drunterschreiben. Das ganze SEHR sauber und ordentlich, wie im Studium mal gelernt ;-) Sehr gut kommen "Handmuster", also z.B. ein schönes Mailing zum herumreichen, das bringt etwas Abwechslung in das ansonsten meist "schwierige" Bewerbungsgespräch.


----------

